# when and when not to use diff lock..??



## ChrisEK (Jan 19, 2011)

What are the generals rules for using diff lock? I currently use it as a last resort but going to 28" silverbacks from 27" swamp foxes..I don't need to be blowing anything up.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A simple safety trick is to back off the cable just a bit so that it can slip rather then break the retainer or other parts. Its like having a realy good limited-slip differencial. Lots better then breaking something. Its usualy all you realy need anyway. Just back it off so you can easly pull it to the bar.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:agreed:^^^ And when you do use it don't try to run the throttle wide open, you'd be amazed how far you'll get with just feathering the gas and how much less stuff it'll tear up. Those backs will bite into anything they can find and pull you on through :rockn:


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I diff lock my brute all the time with the mudcraps. Lol, get stuck pretty often. No problem here just don't WOT it when you engage it. (Just remembered I need to install the pen lock) I never diff locked my brute when I had 31's though, that's asking for a broken front differential. Most of the problems with differentials breaking is the driver's THUMB and huge tires.


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

I totally agree with Filthy, with the locker engaged and a very light thumb, it will take you through whatever is in front of you(especially with the Backs*) and not break the diff. I have blown 2 diffs in less than a year, because I was a D/A and thought heavy throttle and tire spin helps. I was wrong and learned the expensive way.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i dont really have to use mine much but when i do i just feather it like filthy said and normally make it out w/o a problem


----------

